# Lightroom Slideshow via Apple TV - deleted files appear



## chrishowe (Jun 10, 2019)

I just tried out the above - works well but .... I found that all the photos I deleted from each of my "Albums" reappear in the slideshow.  I guess that is because of the newish feature whereby Adobe have included some sort of recycle bin?  So if you don't want those deleted ones in the slideshow I guess I need to create a new "Album" on the desktop with the remaining photos post deletion or go to my Adobe web account and see how to permanently delete my deleted photos from there?  Anyone know more?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 10, 2019)

That's an interesting one Chris! I haven't checked the tv app, but it could certainly have been missed. Talk us through what you're seeing? You don't see them in the Grid view for the album, but you do when you play a slideshow of the album?


----------



## chrishowe (Jun 11, 2019)

Indeed so - I  sorted my recent trip into daily "Albums" (I now know it sorts into days higher up anyway).  I am slowly going through the days and developing some but deleting others (typically similar views).  Having marked them as "Rejects", when I get to the end of a "day" I sort using the funnel shape at the top and the "x" at top left - this brings up all my rejects for that day - I then Ctrl+A to hilight all rejects in that album, then right click on one of them and choose "delete 23 photos" eg.  I then turn off the filter, return to the album for that day - all rejects now gone as expected.
Last weekend, daughter home, try Apple TV LR app, to show a few pics - choose a day "album" and start slideshow - all (well loads and loads) of the deleted ones come up on the TV.  For example I might have taken 5 slightly different views of a landscape, deleted 4, expected to see one and all 5 are back.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 11, 2019)

Yep, 

Thanks to this report, we've logged a bug for this issue.


----------

